# a quota



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa este término?

"I rossoneri, a quota 17 trofei internazionali, volano stasera in Giappone alla conquista del Mondiale Fifa per club."


----------



## traduttrice

*"... con un total de..."*
De Mauro: posizione di un concorrente o di una squadra in una competizione, in un torneo: _la squadra è a q. 20_, _ha raggiunto q. 20_


----------



## Neuromante

_*A cota.*_

En este contexto significa que han alcanzado ya 17 trofeos internacionales.
Podrías traducirlo con:
Con un palmarés de 17 trofeos. Aunque ten cuidado, no sé si implica que todos fueron ganados o solo se llegó a la final.


----------



## traduttrice

Son todos ganados.


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces palmarés va perfecto


----------



## Schenker

Encontré otra frase: "Nella speciale classifica il Milan raggiunge a quota otto la Juventus..." (se refiere a la cantidad de jugadores que han ganado el _balón de oro_)

¿Aquí igual sería "...alcanza con un total de 8..."?


----------



## traduttrice

Sí, es un nivel de valoración de _algo_ (cantidad de premios de un equipo, de goles de un jugador, de la altura que alcanza un avión, etc) 
Justamente la frase que transcribiste es un poco compleja para traducir elegantemente, pero quedaría "... iguala o alcanza a la Juventus, con ocho balones de oro ganados" -si bien los ganan los JUGADORES, aquí está comparando EQUIPOS-


----------



## Schenker

Si, parece que es complicado traducir el término porque nunca queda fácil o muy buena la traducción al español. Debe ser de esas palabras que no tienen un equivalente.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

*Con su listón*

De todos modos *Cota* existe en español con el mismo significado que *Quota*


----------



## Schenker

Neuromante said:


> *Con su listón*
> 
> De todos modos *Cota* existe en español con el mismo significado que *Quota*


 
Busqué "cota" en rae.es y no encuentro un significado que coincida. 

pd: esa frase "con su listón" no la conozco, debe ser española.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, yo me atengo a la definición técnica de cualquier libro de geometría. Estoy seguro que la RAE no habrá consultado con geómetras a la hora de redactar sus definiciones (Anoche mismo leía un artículo sobre las impresicionese n términos, invenciones de significados, omiciones y errores varios en términos canarios y su respuesta de que no tienen la más mínima intención de corregirlo)

Cota es la diferencia de altura entre dos puntos. Suelen tomarse con respecto a un plano de referencia que es conciderado como horizontal.

Lo del listón está mal escrita para este caso, perdón: Sería *Con el listón* y no es exclusivamente de España, es imposible visto que no se trata de una frase hecha y *Listón *se usa en todo el territorio hispanoparlante


----------



## Schenker

Neuromante said:


> Bueno, yo me atengo a la definición técnica de cualquier libro de geometría. Estoy seguro que la RAE no habrá consultado con geómetras a la hora de redactar sus definiciones (Anoche mismo leía un artículo sobre las impresicionese n términos, invenciones de significados, omiciones y errores varios en términos canarios y su respuesta de que no tienen la más mínima intención de corregirlo)
> 
> Cota es la diferencia de altura entre dos puntos. Suelen tomarse con respecto a un plano de referencia que es conciderado como horizontal.
> 
> Lo del listón está mal escrita para este caso, perdón: Sería *Con el listón* y no es exclusivamente de España, es imposible visto que no se trata de una frase hecha y *Listón *se usa en todo el territorio hispanoparlante


 
Aun así con esa definición geométrica no le encuentro sentido y sí sabía que la palabra listón existe, pero esa frase tampoco tiene sentido, nunca la había escuchado en mi vida.


----------



## Schenker

_Invece, il campionato inglese può dirsi riaperto: con il risultato maturato oggi, Manchester Utd e Chelsea sono ora appaiate in vetta alla classifica, a quota 81 punti._ 

Otra vez me encuentro con la famosísima "a quota"... En realidad es un término que no se usa (no tiene equivalentes) en español, no creen que simplemente se le debería reemplazar con "con".

*9 CO TS sport, posizione di un concorrente o di una squadra in una competizione, in un torneo: la squadra è a q. 20, ha raggiunto q. 20*


----------

